# Yay now i can post here. :D



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

first off. I shall tell you, that i know you will not like every work i have done... at least initially. I also will tell you, that everything in the Capeditiea section is intentional. it is a four year exploration of sound. the ESC section is a work in progress... so no worries about this... but they are all up for the taking.

All you need is a unzipper program and about a week or so of extra time in the span of your life time. I basically end up teaching you by Circa_2017.

for the link.
http://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/albums/

but no... the part i am curious about is how captivating or not captivating Ghost Symphony is... As i progess in works i shall let you know here... or in a new post... 
Which as some folk may know, i am working on Symphony No. 1 in F# Major "Chaos"

If you are questioning my ability as a pianist... Op007 is a poor recording... but you can still sense the melody.

Along these lines, I will respond to all criticism... regardless of how positive or negative it is, i will learn from it... but only consider it as a suggestion and not an opinion or fact. 

But really if you are inclined; grab one or two works and hear for your self.

Yes they are done with musescore, so they are sampled. (with exception of Op007) I would accurately say that it would sound better with authentic instruments. so they may not sound up to par... i also grant the scores along with the songs. simply because some of musicians are more suited for the Suzuki Method of learning. (which is more common since technology has been gained.)

i may randomly add more words as time progresses... (i think i can edit posts now.) -edited for typoes (i can)

:3 
Capeditiea

--edited again... o yeah... if you do happen to fetch the Capeditiea project... Parental Advisery warning... just in case that matters to you...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I listened to parts of Piano Madness, Cello Concerto, Vague sense of Meaning and Liber CCII. I liked parts of Liber most such as I Doth Summon Thee. The others sound very loosely improvisational, and I would prefer more form and structure. I do hear a certain arc in the music overall. I suggest condensing individual phrases.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Which individual phrases are you refering to?


---edited 
i have an idea on which they are if they are part of the Cello Concerto. *nods


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

can't open the specified link


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Alexanbar said:


> can't open the specified link


what is the error message?

https://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/albums/

maybe try this?

---edited after trying... 
nope, i thought that would work... guess not...

maybe try copying and pasting instead of clicking?


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Capeditiea said:


> what is the error message?
> 
> https://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/albums/
> 
> ...


The response time from the site www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org was exceeded.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Alexanbar said:


> The response time from the site www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org was exceeded.


is your connection slow? what browser do you use? (i will have to mention this to my friend who manages my site... but may take a few hours since he is probably asleep currently...)


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I use 3G modem and Opera browser now. Other sites opens quitely fast (for examlpe,this forum)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I figured it was probably opera. (probably due to the host for the site... or something) 

do you use any other browsers?


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Capeditiea said:


> I figured it was probably opera. (probably due to the host for the site... or something)
> 
> do you use any other browsers?


It opens in IE at last...


----------

